
Ask HN: Why don’t more companies just email me sign-in links? - pastaking
For logging into slack, they just email me a link, then I click on it to sign in. This is very convenient as I don’t have to remember another password. Why don’t more websites&#x2F;apps do this? Is it due to some security issue I’m not aware of?
======
rahuldottech
It's _not_ convenient in many cases, such as if you're using an
incognito/private window, or on a friend's computer, school PCs, don't have
access to email, etc.

I much prefer the traditional username+password system. You shouldn't be
memorising passwords anyway, use a password manager.

Password managers are quicker than clicking on links in emails, and if you're
on a stranger's PC that doesn't have the browser extension, you can just look
the password up in the phone app and type it in.

